# Treadmill causes loss of satellite signal



## gpsjunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

We have a D12 in our exercise room. It's always worked fine. Purchased a new treadmill. D12 still works until the new treadmill is turned on, then we get a lost satellite message. When the treadmill is turned off, the D12 eventually returns to working without any intervention on our part.

Any thoughts as to the cause? RF emissions? Thoughts as to a fix?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It is possible that the treadmill is drawing down the available power.
Try using an extension cord and plug the treadmill up using this new location and see if it stops the D12 from working.
If you have a Device called "Kill-A-Watt" you could plug that into the socket and then plug in the treadmill and see how much power it is drawing.

I believe that we had a post similar to this about a year ago and that is what was determined was wrong.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> It is possible that the treadmill is drawing down the available power.
> Try using an extension cord and plug the treadmill up using this new location and see if it stops the D12 from working.
> If you have a Device called "Kill-A-Watt" you could plug that into the socket and then plug in the treadmill and see how much power it is drawing.
> 
> I believe that we had a post similar to this about a year ago and that is what was determined was wrong.


 As Jimmy says, we have had other posts like this and it always turns out to be a power problem. Your treadmill is almost certainly causing an overload to the power circuit, causing the voltage to other devices to drop. As another example of this, some people will report their lights dim when they switch on an appliance. Powering the D12 (or the treadmill) from a different power circuit is likely the only possible solution.

It's also possible the treadmill is generating noise on the electrical circuit, or that you have a grounding problem, but you would need an electrician to diagnose this properly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

use voltmeter and measure voltage at socket of D12 when treadmill is on/off or the Kill-O-Watt device, it do shows V/A/atc
if the voltage is OK (more the 90VAC), check cabling at D12: F-connector, its central wire should stick out for 1/8-1/4", how tight it, damages of the cable from a switch to D12 ...

check how good the treadmill grounded; is power socket has good ground ? get for $4 simple AC tester with three small lamps and get check on both sockets


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw something similar in a residence. Several items around the house would cause the satellite to search for signal. (exercise bike, washer, but not the dryer, microwave)

EVENTUALLY, I found a loose neutral bar in the breaker box.


Yeah, that was pretty far down on the list of things I checked. It was the last thing I could tighten in the breaker box. I was so glad to finally have fixed it I didn't charge anywhere close to what I should have.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I would think that it's more likely that the treadmill motor is generating noise that is being feed back into the power line. This then disrupts the receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

practically two-stage switching power supply suppose to filter out all noise on AC line


----------



## gpsjunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank for all the help. Power overload seems to be the problem. Powering the D12 from another circuit appears to have fixed the issue. Now to find a more permanent fix than a long extension cord.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

gpsjunkie said:


> Thank for all the help. Power overload seems to be the problem. Powering the D12 from another circuit appears to have fixed the issue. Now to find a more permanent fix than a long extension cord.


Quit exercising


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

242424 said:


> Quit exercising


lol Or do what most treadmill owners do... turn it into a coat rack.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bingo lol


----------



## scoop8 (Jul 18, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> lol Or do what most treadmill owners do... turn it into a coat rack.












That's what I did. It's easier for me to walk my daily 3.5 miles in 100°+ temps than get on that thing


----------



## photojon (Dec 12, 2006)

I have this exact problem but am trying to find a solution that doesn't require me to run an extension cord into the house. To recap, the receiver works fine until I start a new treadmill. Then after about a minute, I get the loss signal message and the image freezes. I have measured the AC voltage and turning on the treadmill causes less than 1volt drop (which is still just a bit higher than 120v). I have installed a ferrite on both the treadmill cord, as well as the receiver cord. None of these seem to work. As an exercise, I did use an extension cord and powered the treadmill from inside the house (otherwise its in the garage) and everything worked. 

Any other ideas of things to try?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

photojon said:


> Any other ideas of things to try?
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


If you are not an electrician, this is about the right time to hire one. there is no magic trick to make this work as there is some thing "wonky" with the power line feeding that room.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
One sure way is to put the D12 on a UPS. I use a 425VA unit and it takes care of any line problems.

SSTV


----------

